
Automated Failure Testing - hepha1979
http://techblog.netflix.com/2016/01/automated-failure-testing.html
======
wyldfire
I love failure testing, this is a great article. Molly looks pretty
interesting. Netflix is remarkably bold for enabling their failure tests in
production.

Shameless plug for libfaultinj [1], a fault injection library. It's remarkably
simple (and still not quite as feature-rich as I'd like). You can use it in a
unit-testing context to make sure you do something sane for things like file-
not-found, disk-full, or extraordinary-delay-on-open. Or you can use it in a
larger-scale integration style testing with random likelihood of failures
popping up.

[https://github.com/androm3da/libfaultinj](https://github.com/androm3da/libfaultinj)

~~~
exelius
> Netflix is remarkably bold for enabling their failure tests in production.

This is almost a best practice these days, isn't it? I mean, once your
reliability engineering teams are mature enough from a visibility and tooling
standpoint to be able to identify and prevent issues. Of course, this all
assumes a relatively robust architecture from the get-go...

------
markild
Maybe a bit off topic, but I couldn't find any info on the origin of the name
"Molly". Am I guessing correctly that it has something to do with this[1]
anecdote?

[1]: [http://catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/M/molly-
guard.html](http://catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/M/molly-guard.html)

~~~
DiabloD3
That's what I immediately thought of as well.

Presumably, Molly (Netflix's tool) is the kid that goes around and switches
everything off. As in, it intentionally causes the problems Molly Guards
protect from.

